# just for fun!!!



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

found this on the net and thought it was funny


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

senorgif.com... LOL!

Cool site Z!


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

one of the coolest


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't get it? Ping Pong is a Serious sport & Milk is good for you. I don't think they should be made fun of. Now, Golf & Sunny D.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

The first one... aww!

The second... that milk must be bad, it dissolved the guy's face.


----------

